# Interactive presentation with iPad? Adobe air?? Keynote?



## CharlieJ (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey guys,

It's been a VERY long time since I was last here on this forum.
Well, in the top right of the screen it does say 





> Welcome, CharlieJ.
> Last Visit: December 4th, 2009 at 03:40 PM


.

You may know me as "CharlieJ" or "CJ MAC OSX IPOD". Don't worry, things have changed now, I'm far more mature (previously there were debates around my poor spelling and grammar - I was using this forum when I was 13 years old!!)

Anyway, to the point...

At the moment, we (the company I work for) have an interactive Microsoft PowerPoint document where the user can click on certain elements (in this case, these elements are images) and a popup window opens. So, it's a fairly simple thing to achieve.

Me being pretty much 'The Apple guy' of the office, I was approached to see how we could port this product over to the iPad (only for use on our internal iPads - so it's not going on the App Store) for 'on the road' presentations and such.. Me being me, I thought that this would be simple...

I bought Apple Keynote (for Mac and iPad) and ported the presentation over to keynote, which worked great - it even looked better than the PowerPoint version, so at this point - Happy Days!

I emailed this over to the iPad only to discover that the iPad version of keynote strips out any 'hyperlinks' which may be added to the presentation - at this point, I am upset - Apple being Apple I thought that this would be a wonderful user friendly experience with no problems at-all, but this is MAJOR!

So, after being really upset about Apple for a few minutes (of course) I started googling a way around this..

- I found a way to export the presentation to an interactive quicktime movie (I wasn't happy with this due to the file size and the sheer loss of quality.)

- The obvious alternative is to build an app in objective-c/xcode.. I'm trying to avoid this.... (basically because I know very little objective-c).

- I've also discovered that Adobe Air runs on the iPad but I am yet to look into this further.

Basically, what I am asking is:
What would you do if you were in my situation?
Have you used anything I have mentioned in the past? What seems the best way to go?

Thanks,

Charlie


----------

